# Difference between TS808 and TS9



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the difference between Ibanez Tube Screamers TS808 and the TS9 ?

Thanks in advance, ... Robert


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

About $300 on the secondary market. Other than that I am not sure.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The 808 seems a little smoother, less crunch. Not really huge differences until you hit the price. The boss SD-1 uses the same circuit board and a few mods can take it to the 808 sound. The mods made the pedal a little noisier but I liked the sound better than stock SD-1. I think that Diamond make the best OD pedal it's pricier but you get a boost pedal built in.A lot nicer than the tube screamer and dead silent.... gotta like that.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

*best of both worlds*


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


>


Wow, what's that? Is it a custom thing or is it a new Ibanez pedal?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

That is a cool looking pedal. I wonder if you could put in a 3pdt in there to footswitch between the pedal types.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish i could figger out how to get new post notifications sent to my e-mail.
it's a mohomods multi-screamer.
the pedal is in one of those large utility boxes, so, it might not be for everyones pedal board.
i've had it for about a month now. i also have a vintage TS9 that i have had for, um, decades.
a picture says a thousand words and all of the knobs and switches function much as U think they would. the 'hot' switch is not an 'oh my gawd' huge jump in output, just slightly more saturated. in fact, the differences between the different chips and pedal configurations are not all that dramatic. subtle, but important.
i'm finding it a great tool for recording. very easy to dial in a number of different 'tub scrubber' colours. i'm very happy w/ it.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What is the difference between Ibanez Tube Screamers TS808 and the TS9 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance, ... Robert


The main difference between them is the Op amp type and a couple of resistors in the output section. You can find a lot of info at http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxtech.htm


----------

